# me hiciste mucha falta en esos días



## bbilly

Intuisco che vuole dire "mi sentivo molto male in questi giorni". Corretto o sbagliato?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## betulina

Ciao!

"Hacer falta" significa "avere bisogno, occorrere, essere necessario", quindi senza più contesto la traduzione di "me hiciste mucha falta en esos días" sarebbe "ho avuto molto bisogno di te in quelli giorni" (più o meno).


----------



## bbilly

betulina said:


> Ciao!
> 
> "Hacer falta" significa "avere bisogno, occorrere, essere necessario", quindi senza più contesto la traduzione di "me hiciste mucha falta en esos días" sarebbe "ho avuto molto bisogno di te in quelli giorni" (più o meno).


 
Per metterla in contesto la frase è:


_te dire que como te abia dicho me estoy _
_recuperando , porque estube un mes en la cama de reposo me hisiste mucha _
_falta en esos dias _

_*In effetto forse vuole dire -mi mancavi in quei giorni!*_


----------



## betulina

bbilly said:


> Per metterla in contesto la frase è:
> 
> 
> _te diré que, como te había dicho, me estoy _
> _recuperando, porque estuve un mes en la cama de reposo, me hiciste mucha _
> _falta en esos días _
> 
> _*In effetto forse vuole dire -mi mancavi in quei giorni!*_



Ciao, bbilly! 

Ho corretto gli errori per aiutare quegli che imparono lo spagnolo.

"mi mancavi in quei giorni" può essere una traduzione, anche se forse "avevo bisogno di te" è più preciso, non so. Comunque hanno un senso simile.


----------



## bbilly

Grazie per tutte le risposte e le correzioni, aiuta molto. Riguarda agli errori ortografiche mi chiede se è un diversa modo di scrivere lo spagnolo essendo la scrittrice cubana o un livello di istruzione inferiore?


----------



## Luis Anselmi

....e per imparare io l'italiano:

È giusto dire....MI SEI MANCATA TROPPO o  MI SEI MANCATA DI PIÙ.  CORREGGIMI Bbilly.


----------



## bbilly

Luis Anselmi said:


> ....e per imparare io l'italiano:
> 
> È giusto dire....MI SEI MANCATA TROPPO o MI SEI MANCATA DI PIÙ. CORREGGIMI Bbilly.


 
Luis,
Io sono di madre lingua inglese ma vivo a Roma da 30 anni è mi semra corretto dire MI SEI MANCATA TROPPO (I miss you so much - tense is present continuous or I missed you so much - perfect tense (I think)


----------



## sabrinita85

Luis Anselmi said:


> ....e per imparare io l'italiano:
> 
> È giusto dire....MI SEI MANCATA TROPPO o  MI SEI MANCATA DI PIÙ.  CORREGGIMI Bbilly.



Entre las dos, la correcta es "Mi sei mancata troppo", aunque en italiano eso no sería aceptable, porque ese "troppo" es jergal.
Hoy en día se utiliza muchísimo en el lenguaje informal hablado o escrito, pero fijarse que lo correcto y admitible en italiano es: MI SEI MANCATA MOLTO.


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Ciao, bbilly!
> 
> Ho corretto gli errori per aiutare quelli che imparano lo spagnolo.
> 
> "mi mancavi in quei giorni" può essere una traduzione, anche se forse "avevo bisogno di te" è più preciso, non so. Comunque hanno un significato simile.


----------



## claudine2006

In questi (ultimi) giorni ho sentito molto la tua mancanza/avrei avuto proprio bisogno di averti accanto.


----------



## bbilly

claudine2006 said:


> In questi (ultimi) giorni ho sentito molto la tua mancanza/avrei avuto proprio bisogno di averti accanto.


 
Gracias mucho.


----------



## claudine2006

bbilly said:


> Muchas gracias .


De nada.


----------



## betulina

bbilly said:


> Riguarda agli errori ortografiche mi chiede se è un diversa modo di scrivere lo spagnolo essendo la scrittrice cubana o un livello di istruzione inferiore?



Ciao, bbilly!

Secondo me, questi errori sono dovuti a un livello di istruzione basso. Non ci sono queste diferenze tra lo spagnolo di Cuba e quello di Spagna. Il fatto che abbia scritto "hisiste" invece di "hiciste" riflette che scrive come pronuncia.

Grazie per le correzioni, Claudine!


----------



## claudine2006

bbilly said:


> Grazie per tutte le risposte e le correzioni, aiuta molto. Riguardo agli errori ortografici mi chiedo se è un diverso modo di scrivere lo spagnolo essendo la scrittrice cubana o è dovuto a un livello di istruzione inferiore?


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Ciao, bbilly!
> 
> Secondo me, questi errori sono dovuti a un livello di istruzione basso. Non ci sono queste differenze tra lo spagnolo di Cuba e quello di Spagna. Il fatto che abbia scritto "hisiste" invece di "hiciste" riflette che scrive come pronuncia.
> 
> Grazie per le correzioni, Claudine!


Di niente.


----------

